# Papier bleibt immer im Drucker stecken!



## maxiw (7. Mai 2007)

Hi!

Ich habe einen HP 1315 und wollte ein paar Fotos ausdrucken.
Das habe ich auch vor einiger Zeit schon einmal gemacht, und hat mit dem Fotopapier wunderbar funktioniert.

Aber jetzt bleibt das selbe Fotopapier, und auch ein anderes, immer im Drucker stecken.
Er zieht es immer ein Stück ein und dann zeigt er Error an und man muss es von Hand wieder raus ziehen. Ich habe schon alles versucht. Auch bei den Druckeinstellungen ist Fotopapier eingestellt.

Was kann man da noch machen?

Gruß und Danke
maxiw


----------



## PC Heini (7. Mai 2007)

Grüss Dich

Gib das Teil in Revision. Wird sich aber kaum lohnen. Kauf nen neuen. Wenn Du jedoch was von Mechanik und Elektronik verstehst, Dir zutraust das Teil aufzuschrauben, so kannste selbst nachsehen, ob was im Transportschacht steckt. Möglich, dass aber auch ein Sensor spinnt.
" Netzstecker ziehen nicht vergessen "


----------



## maxiw (7. Mai 2007)

Danke für die Antwort, aber mit normalen Papier funktionierts ja! Trotzdem?


----------



## PC Heini (7. Mai 2007)

Gibts ev. nen Hebel im Gehäuse den man für dickeres Papier umstellen kann? Sieht man ev. die Einzugswalze, welche das Papier transportiert? Ev. ist diese mit der Zeit glatt geworden und kann daher ein zu glattes Papier nicht mehr transportieren.


----------



## maxiw (8. Mai 2007)

Also einen Hebel gibt es nicht!
Die Einzugswalze kann man leider nicht sehen, auch nicht wenn man das Patronenfach öffnet. Keine Chance!


----------



## PC Heini (8. Mai 2007)

Nu, dann weiss ich leider auch nichts mehr anderes als auseinander nehmen. Ich weiss, blöde Sache und kostet nur Geld. Haste keine Kollegen oder Freunde, die sowas beherrschen? Mein Epson Stylus Color 600 ist mittlerweile etwa 10 Jahre alt und ich mache den Service selbst. Eigne Dir solche Sachen an und Du hast Ruhe.

Gruss PC Heini


----------

